# 2 month old baby screams when put to bed - only at night



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello

My eldest twin (boy) happily goes to his cot for all naps at all times of the day.  He enjoys his bath and feed before bed and then when we put him down for bed he screams the place down until someone walks back into the nursery and picks him up.  So far we have been giving in and picking him up after about 30 minutes of crying- which he is very happy with.  Is he too young (at 8 weeks old) to be left to cry it out and settle himself?  As he quietens down as soon as someone walks in the room (and will happily stay quiet when you are in there) we have put it down to wanting attention rather than hungry, dirty etc.  However if you put him down and try to sneak out he wakes up and goes mad!  

Any ideas what to do?

Yvonne


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Yvonne

OHHHHH these babys are so clever at such a young age!!

He just wants to be with you!!!!! Seriously, leave him to cry..... this phase should ease off. If you go into the room because he is really upset...avoid eye contact, dont talk etc. 

Has he a comfort or dummy?? Try leaving something of you within 'smelling' range...your smell will be a comfort.

Try a night night or mobile that does a picture on the ceiling.

Jxxx

let me know how you get on


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi J, 

Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it. He has a dummy and a nightlight projector which also plays my voice on it....sad I know!    I also tried calming music, radio 4, fibre optic lights etc.  Yet again he kicked off and is now happily gurgling under his baby gym....in the living room, whilst his little sis sleeps soundly.   I will try putting him down again tomorrow and not giving up.  I swear he is laughing at me with his little grin.

Wish me luck! 

Yvonne x


----------

